# 5 cars from BNSF train derail near Essex, MT (11/21/13)



## CHamilton (Nov 21, 2013)

5 cars from BNSF train derail near Essex



> KALISPELL — Five cars on a BNSF Railway freight train derailed near Essex Thursday morning. Officials say no one was injured and nothing spilled.
> 
> BNSF spokesman Matthew Jones tells the Flathead Beacon ( http://bit.ly/1dlEb7D ) the cars on the eastbound train derailed at about 7:15 a.m., blocking both main line tracks....
> 
> Jones says while the main tracks are blocked, freight and passenger trains can get around the area on a side track.


----------



## Ispolkom (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh, that's not good. I see that #8(20) got through the pass, but is now 4.5 hours late.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll take 4.5 hour late over a bustitution!


----------



## Ispolkom (Nov 21, 2013)

Having bustituted over Maria's Pass, I agree. It's just that I'm catching #8(21) tomorrow night in Minot and hope to transfer to the Lake Shore Limited. A train that's already 4 hours late in Montana can lose serious time later in the route.


----------

